# How to connect Wireless Telecom USB Modem to Buffalo WHR-G300N router for Ethernet



## Buntybubley (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have been trying from last 2 days to connect my Wireless USB Modem (from Telecom operator) to Buffalo's WHR-G300N V2 (Airstation Nfiniti High Power Gigabit Router, Access Point & Bridge) device and to connect to multiple devices using eithernet cable such PC and Vonage adaptor. 

I get internet connection from Telecom operators wireless USB Modem (which does not have ethernet port,, I use wireless to connect to my laptop), so I want to connect this telecom's USB modem to my Buffalo router which has multi ethernet ports. And use these ethernet ports to connect to my PC, Vonage and other wired devices. I am using Buffalo's WHR-G300N V2 (Airstation Nfiniti High Power Gigabit Router, Access Point & Bridge) to get internet from USB modem. Is this a right device that I am using ? If Yes, then plz let me know how to do it.

Can you let me know how to do this.

Regards,
Bunty


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You would need to do the following to accomplsh what you desire.

Configure the router to ip address 192.168.0.254 so you can admin it and disable its dhcp server.
Connect the router to the lan port on the pc from a lan port on the router. Do not use the wan port. You will be using the router as a glorified wifi switch.
On the PC enable Internet Connection sharing between the usb modem and the lan card. The lan card will default to 192.168.0.1 and will become a dhcp server in that ip subnet.

Decices connected to the router wifi and lan will get dhcp ip from the pc and be routed to the internet via the pc.


----------



## Buntybubley (Oct 25, 2012)

Plz see the requirement in the diagram. Kindly assist


----------



## Buntybubley (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. 

Can you please let me know how enable Internet Connection sharing between the usb modem and the lan card on a PC or Laptop

Request you to plz check the attached diagram for further assistance. Appriciate your quick reply

Regards,
Bunty




Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You would need to do the following to accomplsh what you desire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

According to the routers manual it doesn't have a usb port so your diagram can't work. Since the dongle is meant to be used on a laptop/pc it requires drivers which a router does not contain.

Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)


----------



## Buntybubley (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have just checked the model being used. Sorry, I gave you wrong modle number earlier. 

I am using WZR-HP-G300NH2 (Air Station NFiniti High Power) (Wireless-N High Power GIGABIT ROUTER, ACCES POINT & BRIDGE). This router has USB port for NAS or 3G Modem. I have connected this to my 3G Wireless modem and it is recongized, went through the complete setup. 

But when I clicked on my Internect connection from PC, the LAN icon shows exclamation mark(!) which said 'No Internet Access'. When I troubleshooted its said DNS Server is Unavailable.

When in to command prompt and did Ipconfig/all under Ethernet adaptor local area connection it showed me IP of DNS Server. 

Regards,



Wand3r3r said:


> According to the routers manual it doesn't have a usb port so your diagram can't work. Since the dongle is meant to be used on a laptop/pc it requires drivers which a router does not contain.
> 
> Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Post the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------

